# Which MBTI type varies most in levels of Confidence?



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

I've noticed there _seems_ to be two main types for INFJs; the socially awkward people-pleasing type (Perks of being a Wallflower guy), and the very independent, insightful, charming and secure type of INFJ that knows their limits (Hans Landa and every buddhist monk).

Most MBTI types on the other hand seem to consistently hover somewhere around naturally high, average or low social confidence. Ie; INFP = Low to average, ENFP = Average, ENTP = Average to high, ESTP = High confidence, etc. Or is it just me?


----------



## Van Meter (Sep 28, 2012)

I think people are very diverse, but I think you are right that there are general and verifiable tendencies that can be attributed to type. Sensors are far more drawn typically to societal success, security, and high confidence. I'm quite sure of that. N's tend to be far more diverse, as Intuition is not concrete and straight forward, so it can frequently lead to greater personality variance and I also, greater inner conflicts of interest.

Infjs can be real basket cases and frequently are due to Ni-Fe being a potentially volatile combo, but if well developed and mature like you said with the Landa character, can probably be one of the most balanced well thought out and confident types (imo), because if they develop Se sufficiently, they already have A LOT of things already sorted out that the majority of people haven't thought through. Infjs start life with early contemplation and abstract cerebral thought collection(Ni), then if they can apply that later on and grab life by the balls, there's just no stopping that person. Estps are the exact opposite of Infj in terms of their function order, but they have the same functions, so an Infj is a repressed Estp and vice versa. Ok I'm done. Hope my points are useful


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I can say with confidence, it is not ENTP.


----------



## GranChi (Jun 16, 2013)

What about INTPs? They're between INFPs, who are often unconfident and self-questioning (trust me, I know), and ENTPs, who according to you guys are confident. I would assume INTPs are likely more confident in situations that are intellectual or related to their areas of interest, but possibly less confident in other areas. (This seems true based on one of my best friends, who tested INFP but thinks he's more INTP).


----------



## Alles_Paletti (May 15, 2013)

I think INTJs vary by miles, even at the level of a single person.

You can even search on google for INTJ + high confidence and INTJ + low confidence and find articles/posts for both. 

It seems that INTJs are utterly confident and even arrogant of their own intelligence and their well thought out viewpoints. However, they also paradoxically can have very low self-esteem. 

Quoting a poster named 'Nonexistence' from this external thread INTJs and low self confidence - INTJ Forum

"When comparing myself to basically everyone around me = high self esteem
When comparing myself to what I want to be = low self confidence"


----------

